# Gemstone soap advice



## OrganicChem (Nov 14, 2010)

I am planning to make some MP soap gemstones. I'm thinking about doing an emerald type and maybe a peridot type. I know I want to use a clear base, but I'd _really_ appreciate some advice on what type of colorants and additives to add to for a realistic gemstone look- translucent, saturated color with some pearly reflection to it. I'm super excited about this!    I know I want to do a gold sparkle mica band and a luster black mica band for realistic imperfections. I'm considering using liquid green and yellow oxides in various concentrations for shading. I want to add some mica for luster, do you think I should go with colored micas or just rely on the liquid colorants for color and use straight silver or pearly white in all of the different colors? Also, just for fun, what fragrance would you associate with emerald and peridot? Thanks!!!

Cindy


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2010)

What is in your liquid green? If it's D&C or FD&C colors, that green will bleed.


----------



## OrganicChem (Nov 15, 2010)

I was going to use the green and yellow liquid oxides from BB, but since they're just oxide pigments pre-mixed with liquid glycerine, I think I'm just going to order the powdered pigments and glycerine and mix them myself to get more for my money. Or I've heard you can mix powdered pigments with a little alcohol. I know I want to mix them with something so they don't clump up. BB lists their liquid oxides as non-bleeding. Do you know if they'll be transparent enough for a real gemstone look?
Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Transparent like see through? Yes, if you use very little.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Nov 15, 2010)

I love mixing my own pigments, but you have to really be sure it is thoroughly mixed.  I swear by glycerin, clear soap has enough alcohol in it.  The big danger in mixing your own colors is making them so strong that your soaps bleed. So go light and work up to the color you want.  For emerald I would suggest Chromium Hydroxide (green) and ultramarine blue.  If you wanted you could brighten it with a drop or two of green food color.   For Peridot I would think Chrom. Hyd. Green, yellow oxide, green and yellow food colors combined in different ways can give you what you want.  Blue food color is pretty in soap...for about a week and then it starts to fade.  Red will fade over time in direct sunlight.  Yellow and green will stay pretty vibrant for a long time.   Any color will bleed if you mix in too much of it, the trick is to know when.


Some great ideas for crystal soaps here: http://www.smftutorials.com/how-to-make-melt-and-pour-gemstone-and-rock-soap-tutorial-revisited.html
Best of luck with your endeavors!


----------



## OrganicChem (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! That tutorial is great! I had no idea you could use food color. I like the tip of adding some blue to the emerald. I hadn't really thought about it, but they do have a bluish tint behind the green. I think I'll add some ultramarine and that bottle of glycerin to my shopping cart now!
Thanks,
Cindy


----------

